# Rental/Lift access suggestions around Brig, Switzerland



## SLinBend (Jan 12, 2004)

Greetings. My wife and I are on holiday staying in Brig, Switzerland through the 14th of Sept. Anyone have any suggestions on a good place to head to rent some good quality FS bikes? We'd like to do some lift access if possible. Not into the huge jumps/drops, but something w/ some nice, flowy downhill w/ some tabletops, etc would be great. Any suggestions are much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Goatrak (Jan 13, 2004)

We stayed in Zermatt a few years back, which is a very short train ride away Brig, and I remember seeing some good bikes available for rent there. Of course there is a lot of lift, cog rail access to trails once in Zermatt. One route down valley from Zermatt we did twice, since we liked it so much, was to take the lift up from Stalden to Gspon, ride over Gebidum pass, then down into the valley that dumps you out near Brig. We also went over to Fiesch for a day, another short train ride from Brig, took a lift to the top (Kuhboden I think), lots of options for routes back down from there. Have fun. Great memories from our rides there. We especially loved the train system.


----------

